# How do you store your bagged feeds/grain?



## RoosterHollow (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone-   My barn is almost ready for goats...but I don't know how to store bagged feeds/grains safely so the goats can't get into them, yet have easy feeding access.  (btw...I'll only be starting with 2 or 3 dairy type goats).  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 14, 2013)

we dump ours into garbage barrels, but our goats are in stalls in the building and cannot get near them.  I wouldn't trust them if the goats could get close.  The best solution is keep it in a completely different building or area if at all possible.  Goats can be very sneaky and if there is someplace you don't want them to be, that is the first place they will head for.


----------



## madcow (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep, store ours in metal trashcan to deter rodents in the feed.  It sits outside the gate to the pen where the goats are located.  Don't trust them to not figure out how to get the lid off the can, even if we tied it down!  They are sneaky, and smart!


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm fortunate to have a place not far from me where they sell used, food-grade barrels.  These barrels are from an Italian food company that imports olives into the USA.

I've tried metal trash cans and even barrels but they rust being that I live in a heavily wooded (damp) area.  These barrels work great because they have "screw-on" lids and the goats cannot even begin to get into the food.  

Found them on Craigslist.  Here's the ad to show you what I'm talking about:  http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grq/3580683916.html


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 15, 2013)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I'm fortunate to have a place not far from me where they sell used, food-grade barrels.  These barrels are from an Italian food company that imports olives into the USA.
> 
> I've tried metal trash cans and even barrels but they rust being that I live in a heavily wooded (damp) area.  These barrels work great because they have "screw-on" lids and the goats cannot even begin to get into the food.
> 
> Found them on Craigslist.  Here's the ad to show you what I'm talking about:  http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grq/3580683916.html


We use barrels too. DH got some from work (he works for a company that makes vitamins and supplements). Just washed the barrels out good, let them dry and they are great for feed. The lids have metal bands that lock as well. We keep ours in a storage building in the backyard. Far from the goats. We have considered putting it right outside the gate but haven't done it yet.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Mar 15, 2013)

We have used several different things in the past.

We used an old chest freezer. Put it right in their pen with no problems. It's kinda hard for a goat to open a freezer. They climb on it but just cant get in 

The bagged feed almost always goes in the freezer. The feed we grind & mix usually goes into barrels. The barrels usually go in the isolation pen as long as it isn't being used, or the milking room. We have several freezers & frigs & have found them to work the best for rodent control for longer term storage.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2013)

55 gallon barrels(food grade),  they hold right at $300 lbs or 6 bags of feed. 

We also have a wooden box made out of plywood that hold 1,500 lbs of grain. We have our feed delivered in bulk.  

Wooden boxes with a latch woudl be safe and goat proof. The trash cans aren't the safest they can knock the lids off or push them over when they aren't really full.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 15, 2013)

I use these 50 gallon containers.  They have wheels on the bottom and a nice rubber seal around the lid.  Works great!  
http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...&sa=X&ei=Q1VDUaqFGO2D0QG8-YEw&ved=0CAgQqA0oAg


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a recycled chest freezer that I keep my feed in.  I purchased cheap kitchen trash cans that hold 1 50lb bag, so each type, goat, chicken, horse, is in there.  Extra feed is either in the back of my truck or in the horse trailer.  Very fortunate because the feed store is 2 miles from my house, so I just go every Saturday and pick up what I need.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 15, 2013)

Currently we're like 20kidsonhill and use 55 gallon food safe plastic drums with tie down straps to keep the lids on tight, but like flockof4, our preferred method is to use old chest freezers to store feed...


----------



## Egg_Newton (Mar 15, 2013)

I use plastic totes I got from wal-mart with the blocking handles. Keeps raccoons and goats out. But my mini Nubian has tried to open the handles. I bet if I left her alone with a tote full of grain long enough she would figure out how to to get it open.


----------



## RoosterHollow (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the great ideas! I love the freezer idea...but trash cans or barrels would work too.  I think I'll have to keep an eye out on craigslist and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Bryan99705 (Mar 18, 2013)

What ever material you use remember rats like animal feed too and will try to chew thru anything so you might lean toward a 30 gallon metal drum with a locking ring (the lock ring is for the curious goat noses)


----------



## poorboys (Mar 19, 2013)

we use metal drums with lids, no mice, and it doesn't get wet, it is kept in an area away from the goats. really makes it convient for us


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 19, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> I use these 50 gallon containers.  They have wheels on the bottom and a nice rubber seal around the lid.  Works great!
> http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...&sa=X&ei=Q1VDUaqFGO2D0QG8-YEw&ved=0CAgQqA0oAg


I am assuming you mean 50lbs, not 50 gallons. Since 50 gallons would be like 300 lbs of feed.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

We use large metal garbage cans to prevent rodents from getting into the feed.


----------

